# Rural Metro San Jose status?



## seedlesscannon (Mar 2, 2011)

does anyone know of the status of san jose. i put in my application and they got back to me stating that they would get back to me in following weeks as they progress.

has anyone gotten further than that and does anyone know when they will be taking over the contract?


----------



## emtpche (Mar 2, 2011)

seedlesscannon said:


> does anyone know of the status of san jose. i put in my application and they got back to me stating that they would get back to me in following weeks as they progress.
> 
> has anyone gotten further than that and does anyone know when they will be taking over the contract?



No word as of yet.  Put my app in few weeks back with same response.  Hear that they are still working out details of hiring incumbent workforce.  Lots of questions with no answers.


----------



## seedlesscannon (Mar 3, 2011)

thanx man let me know when u get word. i will do the same


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 3, 2011)

HAve you guys called to actually ask about your application status?


----------



## emtpche (Mar 3, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> HAve you guys called to actually ask about your application status?



They are responding to emails only with no phone number on website.  From what I have gathered not much is being divulged to current workforce as of yet.  They have priority for employment per contract.  So it is wait and see approach.


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Mar 4, 2011)

Did you email your application in or snail mail it? Or does that even matter?


----------



## Aprz (Mar 4, 2011)

They instruct applicants to fax it on their website.



> Once completed, you may fax your application to (408) 503-0949.


http://public.ruralmetro.com/General/EmpResc.ns4/santaClara?OpenPage

That will probably disqualify like 90% of anybody that tries to apply in the Bay Area. :lol:


----------



## Markhk (Mar 4, 2011)

Update on the transition from AMR to Rural/Metro posted on the County website yesterday:

http://www.sccemsagency.org/SCC/doc...vices (DEP)/attachments/030211 bulletin 3.pdf


----------

